# Dr. Pedro P. Rodriguez - FMGO/thymol



## taipantoo (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is a link to the introduction thread:

http://www.biobees.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=12552#12552

When I posted this link on Beemaster.com, the word biobees was corrupted and the link was broken.
I edited my post to fix the link and it remained corrupted.
That is when I realized that the word biobees was in the banned word filter.
At that point I re-edited my post to voice my disappointment and decided to bypass the filter knowing I would be banned.
And I was.
I'm not sorry for what I did and I hope the thread stayed up long enough for some of the people to read it.
I understand that Beemaster and his moderators can do as they please with their forum, but, keeping valuable information and the original source of that information from their membership is not only wrong, but extremely childish.
I know a lot of people who post or lurk on Beemaster also post or lurk here.
I would encourage you to click the link and read about Dr. Rodriguez's research into FMGO.

Thanks
Tai


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

hello


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

Advertising another forum by telling us how you were kicked off of another forum by breaking their rules about advertising?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Fmgo*

This board is aware of the methods and procedures.
There are at least 24+ postings.
Ernie


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Since Buckbee has the link to biobees in his tagline, I'd say it is listed over 800 times. :doh:


----------



## drotec (Mar 7, 2007)

Didn't Pedro have a dedicated FGMO forum here?:scratch:


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes, but when he left, it lost it's momentum and was combined with another.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*800 times*

Wow!
Ernie


----------



## taipantoo (Nov 9, 2007)

Bodo said:


> Advertising another forum by telling us how you were kicked off of another forum by breaking their rules about advertising?


I didn't break anybodies rules about advertising.
It was their nasty word filter that I bypassed by using the word b.i.o.b.e.e.s.
I decided for myself that any forum that would resort to childish censorship of information that could be valuable to their beekeeping membership because of a personal vendetta was a place I no longer wanted to frequent.
It was my decision, it was my action, and I really don't care what you think about it.
But the least you can do is get your facts straight if your going to continue to post about it.
The reason I posted what happened over there was that I wanted people to know that the link I posted was a safe bee related link to click on.


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

So you broke the rules about bypassing the word filter? Well that makes it OK then!

=D


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Rules are rules are rules. They aren't the same from site to site and are made to promote what each site wants to see or not see. They are written to reflect the desires of the owner and or members. It doesn't matter what the means or reasons are that they are formed or modified.

The bottom line is, they are there to be followed for a reason. Whether or not they agree with each members ideas is irrelevant to the extent any one member has a right to circumvent those rules to reflect their own desires. The members either abide by the rules or face the consequences for their actions.

This board has many forums that cover any methods or means of keeping bees. And there should be something for everyone no matter what approach they care to follow. With that, one can expect to find those that agree as well as disagree with any particular method. It is expected that members treat each other with respect in any exchange regardless of the subject.

Abide by the rules of this board and exercise goodwill toward all of it's members and there won't be any problems here.


----------

